# [EVDL] BYU streamliner crashes at 170 mph



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thats a shame, but hopefully they've gotten some very valuable experience
and data.
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100820/e3ba7fa1/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

BUMMER! Thankful that the news is not any worse. We hope that the driver
heals quickly.You all have our best wishes on the upcoming rebuild. -Tom
True & the EV Parts Team

On Fri, Aug 20, 2010 at 10:52 AM, David Dymaxion


> <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > See message below.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I am glad the driver is OK. I guess under the circumstances only bruised is
a pretty good outcome. Funny things happen at those speeds. I was
astounded to find out the British car that broke the sound barrier had REAR
STEERING! How unintuitive is that?

I hope they had a camera running in the BYU car, the driver may not remember
much about the circumstances leading up to the crash.
Stephen Chapman



> Thos True <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > BUMMER! Thankful that the news is not any worse. We hope that the driver
> > heals quickly.You all have our best wishes on the upcoming rebuild. -Tom
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks to David for posting all this for us, I guess I shouldn't use him as
my news service since I am on this list too! LOL

Anyway for just a bit more info, the car got loose at what the driver
estimates was about 170 and rolled onto the right side then the roof. It
stayed on the roof and slid to a stop (with the help of the parachute). As
has been mentioned the safety requrements are indeed pretty strict, and for
good reason. That is why the driver walks away. They say that there were
many more spins and crashes this year for some reason, but no serious
injury. That is a good thing for sure.

We will now be taking a serious look at many aspects of the design (duh) and
deciding what our course of action will be for the future. We don't have
the data out of the car yet, but we do have the on car video. I hope we
continue the project for sure, but it could be at least a year before we try
again. With our funding for the car about gone I don't know what will
happen. It has been six years to get this far, don't want it all to be a
waste. The hard thing about land speed racing is that you really have no
where to test, so you build and then test at the track.

On the good side, the drivetrain, batteries, chargers and all the safety
equipment worked flawlessly. Also of interest is Ohio States Buckeye Bullet
was there with a new battery system to replace the hydrogen fuel cells. The
were using the larger A123 cells (three thousand plus) and running about
650 volts. They hadn't run yet before we left today.
Kelly Hales
BYU Streamliner team

PS Mike W. if you are reading this could you resend your tire questions, I
lost that post in cyberspace somewhere and would like to respond without
going from my poor memory.


> Bill Dube <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > The safety equipment required for a streamliner is astounding. It is
> > also why folks rarely get seriously injured in a streamliner. The
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I had just seen the blurb on your website stating that you had new drag racing rims. Was wondering if you were using the skinny
front rims, on all wheels, from a dragster and if you use drag tires or if there is a special "salt" version.

I hear yah on the difficulty on finding the place to test LSR machines. Just remember Roger Hedlund who raced the "Battery Box" in
the early 70's on the salt for a decade long record holding also practiced at the drag strip. That's why we now have NEDRA. And
that's also why I'm "trying" to get the National Auto Museum in Reno to have the Battery Box on display on the salt in September. 

Nobody tell Roger, but if they allow it I will proposition NEDRA to buy him a plane ticket out for the World of Speed to watch and
maybe give some personal insights on his efforts. Was looking forward to seeing you guys there ;-) Maybe you'll still be there,
eh?

Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Kelly Hales
> Sent: Friday, August 20, 2010 9:53 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] BYU streamliner crashes at 170 mph
> 
> Thanks to David for posting all this for us, I guess I shouldn't use him as
> my news service since I am on this list too! LOL
> 
> Anyway for just a bit more info, the car got loose at what the driver
> estimates was about 170 and rolled onto the right side then the roof. It
> stayed on the roof and slid to a stop (with the help of the parachute). As
> has been mentioned the safety requrements are indeed pretty strict, and for
> good reason. That is why the driver walks away. They say that there were
> many more spins and crashes this year for some reason, but no serious
> injury. That is a good thing for sure.
> 
> We will now be taking a serious look at many aspects of the design (duh) and
> deciding what our course of action will be for the future. We don't have
> the data out of the car yet, but we do have the on car video. I hope we
> continue the project for sure, but it could be at least a year before we try
> again. With our funding for the car about gone I don't know what will
> happen. It has been six years to get this far, don't want it all to be a
> waste. The hard thing about land speed racing is that you really have no
> where to test, so you build and then test at the track.
> 
> On the good side, the drivetrain, batteries, chargers and all the safety
> equipment worked flawlessly. Also of interest is Ohio States Buckeye Bullet
> was there with a new battery system to replace the hydrogen fuel cells. The
> were using the larger A123 cells (three thousand plus) and running about
> 650 volts. They hadn't run yet before we left today.
> Kelly Hales
> BYU Streamliner team
> 
> PS Mike W. if you are reading this could you resend your tire questions, I
> lost that post in cyberspace somewhere and would like to respond without
> going from my poor memory.
>


> Bill Dube <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > > The safety equipment required for a streamliner is astounding. It is
> > > also why folks rarely get seriously injured in a streamliner. The
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> David Dymaxion wrote:
> > See message below.
> >
> > ----- Forwarded Message ----
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Part of the reason is you can be literally miles from help if you crash.




________________________________
From: Bill Dube <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Fri, August 20, 2010 5:02:50 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] BYU streamliner crashes at 170 mph

The safety equipment required for a streamliner is astounding. It is also why 
folks rarely get seriously injured in a streamliner. The only race vehicle that 
has _slightly_ more safety equipment is a top fuel funny car. No joke.

The streamliner class is basically the "unlimited" class for land speed racing. 
Because of that, the rules mandate just about every imaginable racing safety 
device. They do give you a bit of a break in that they allow longer (older) 
recertification dates than top fuel drag racing, etc. You can thus get 
just-out-of-date hand-me-down equipment from the top fuel racers at a discount.



-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100821/0da493b5/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Mike,
I do hope to come out in September and meet you all. Do you know what days
you will be there?

We swapped out the tireless aluminum rear wheels for dragser front runners
(wheels and tires) The front tires are wider slick tires, but I was not
around when that choice was made so I don't know what they are with out
asking later. Salt Flats tires are indeed made by Goodyear but they make a
limited run each year so they are pretty hard to come by in short notice.
They are in the Goodyear Eagle drag tire catalog.

Kelly Hales



> Mike Willmon <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > I had just seen the blurb on your website stating that you had new drag
> > racing rims. Was wondering if you were using the skinny
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

BTW Mike, Hoosier makes some similar high speed tires, you might check with them 
for alternatives. They might even do you up some specials if you strike them 
right. David Chapman.




________________________________
From: Kelly Hales <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Sat, August 21, 2010 8:06:41 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] BYU streamliner crashes at 170 mph

Mike,
I do hope to come out in September and meet you all. Do you know what days
you will be there?

We swapped out the tireless aluminum rear wheels for dragser front runners
(wheels and tires) The front tires are wider slick tires, but I was not
around when that choice was made so I don't know what they are with out
asking later. Salt Flats tires are indeed made by Goodyear but they make a
limited run each year so they are pretty hard to come by in short notice.
They are in the Goodyear Eagle drag tire catalog.

Kelly Hales



> Mike Willmon <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > I had just seen the blurb on your website stating that you had new drag
> > racing rims. Was wondering if you were using the skinny
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Cool deal. I'm going to be there (if all things go well) September 15th - 18th for the World of Speed EVent. 
If the start align right I will have Roger Hedlund's "Battery Box" streamliner with me on loan from the National Auto Museum in Reno
for display 

Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Kelly Hales
> Sent: Saturday, August 21, 2010 8:07 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] BYU streamliner crashes at 170 mph
> 
> Mike,
> I do hope to come out in September and meet you all. Do you know what days
> you will be there?
> 
> We swapped out the tireless aluminum rear wheels for dragser front runners
> (wheels and tires) The front tires are wider slick tires, but I was not
> around when that choice was made so I don't know what they are with out
> asking later. Salt Flats tires are indeed made by Goodyear but they make a
> limited run each year so they are pretty hard to come by in short notice.
> They are in the Goodyear Eagle drag tire catalog.
> 
> Kelly Hales
> 
>


> Mike Willmon <[email protected]>wrote:
> >
> > > I had just seen the blurb on your website stating that you had new drag
> > > racing rims. Was wondering if you were using the skinny
> ...


----------

